# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Using Navicat Reports with MySQL - want to add prompts

## cvpete

I am using an older version of Navicat - 8.0 - with MySQL.  I want to put input parameters (prompts) in Navicat Reports.  I can put them in a Navicat query as [$parameter], but I haven't been able to use this syntax in the Query Designer part of Navicat Reports.  The SQL code is slightly different here and I don't see any references in the Online Help.

Is there a way to do this or is there a forum specifically for Navicat questions? I have tried several but not any help.

----------

